# My Funny Valentine



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Everyone...

I thought that now would be a good time to start a Valentine thread to give everyone time to think of outfits for their furry LOVE babies!

I have mine on order now and will post Sophie and Gabriel's photos when they come..

XOXOXOXOXOXO






XOXOXOXO

My funny valentine
Sweet comic valentine
You make me smile with my heart
Your looks are laughable
Unphotographable
Yet you're my favourite work of art


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Being a guy, I think I'll pass on this thread lmao :yo:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Eh...They have some cool T's for boy dogs...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh i am sure miss jillee will have something for valentines day just haven't found anything yet....will look soon!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Diane,
I love the poem!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Julie...

Actually, "My Funny Valentine" is one of my favorite songs by Frank Sinatra ...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you remember the movie he sang it in?

Awww, come on Daniel. The boys can play, too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Here Daniel..here's a manly man Valentine T for your manly man Hav's...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooh, what a timely thread. I have to go out shopping for Bugsy's outfit!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora might have to wear her birthday gown again as my husband will strangle me for any more dog clothes that Dora only wears for a few minutes... Belle I can justify, she LOVES LOVES LOVES to dress up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Amanda..you can put a heart sticker on her back :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Here Daniel..here's a manly man Valentine T for your manly man Hav's...
> 
> View attachment 7521


That may be manly...but I'm still staying out lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

WHAT? No *BOGART*...No *BRANDO *on the day of ROMANCE??? How can THAT be??


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

*My Valentines: Sophie XOXO Gabriel*

I have to admit that I've ordered a few Valentine shirts for my Hav's
These first ones came in the mail today...I couldn't wait to try them on!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Diane, Love this! Alas, DH objects if Cazzie even has a bow in his topnot: "Don't make a girly dog out of him!"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane, those shirts are adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
Those are so fun! Now you must have special Valentine's plans with the furkids in their cute shirts!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, Amanda...

Hmmmm..first I would have to shrink wrap them to protect them from all this darn rain!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diane,

I just love their outfits.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very very cute - I will probably have to pass on this one as I promised DH he wont see a petege or puppy package for a while


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I better not push my luck either--- As DH actually likes the fisherman sweaters. But Cash's is red...does that count?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, I love your Havs' outfits, they rock :rockon:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Very very cute - I will probably have to pass on this one as I promised DH he wont see a petege or puppy package for a while


Ahhhh...but what he doesn't know, won't hurt him!

What's just ONE MORE T-shirt?

ound:

Maureen (aka "The SUBTLE shopper")


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Missy--

I think that picture of Cash in the snow with his red sweater is one of the most beautiful photos I've ever seen.

You're a good photographer!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maureen, DH is the photographer!!! and actually he actually pasted in the snow/lake background-- but that really is Cash in our back yard in the snow!!! I ask him to load the photos onto the computer so that I can post them-- and he always ends up touching them up in photoshop-- usually it's to paint out the chew marks on our french doors-- so you guys don't think ill of Jasper in Cash (they were puppies!!!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy,

Cash's red sweater definitely counts as Valentine.


----------

